# Your financial help needed - Exciting new bulletin board upgrade planned!



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is one of our semi-annual appeals for your financial support to fund a planned bulletin board upgrade. Our annual membership dues, with Infopop ($99), the supplier of the bulletin board software, is due at the end of January 2004. This year I am again asking for your help in order to purchase our subscription for this new release.*First, What's Planned?*- Private Message notification- Featured topics- Members may now subscribe to topics when replying.- Unsubscription links are included in all topic subscription emails.- Updated the My Profile page layout. New links are present to your own post history and list of subscribed topics.- New profile edit confirmation screen allows members to see a preview of their signatures and public profile information.- Multiple forums may be searched at once (a multiple select box is used instead of a drop-down menu), and categories may be searched.- A new Quick Reply box has been added to the bottom of each topic.- New member preferences to check (or uncheck) the "Show Signature" or "Disable Graemlins in this post" boxes on the posting forms by default.- New "Remember Me" box on the login form (checked by default) allows members to optionally be logged out at the end of their browser sessions.*How can you help?*Please visit our Donation page and help financially as best you can.Thanks to so many IBS members who have contributed throughout 2003.Jeff


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i want to give money but i don't want to use paypall.I have lost a lot of money with them because theirs money moves never works.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well there is lots of other ways to donate money as u can see if u go click the donate money link.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Postal mail contributions are welcome and as indicated, you can print a donation form and mail in your contribution.Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeff, soon as I recover from the holidays I will send some money off to you. The first of the year.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I appreciate that Eric.J*


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Will the new format allow hiding your personal email address? I've gotten emails from people on the board that I would really rather not have gotten (have you seen some of the hateful responses?) I haven't gotten hateful stuff, but I have gotten 'personal' mail trying to sell me cures and that sort of thing. Also, some people add your address to their address book and then mass mail things like jokes and I get tons of that sort of thing that I could really do without. I would really prefer to be as anonymous as possible.


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

email address isn't a compulsory field for registration in the first place, surely? i didn't give mine for precisely the reasons you outline. (i'm quite happy to talk to certain people via email - not a snot! - and would rather eat snot than give my address to others). is donation compulsory in the sense that this board is going to become subscription only?


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

OK Jeffy, i've actually visited the Donation page and printed off a form (God I hate doing my own research). do you accept bankers drafts/mandates oh hell i can't remember the correct term but i'm sure you know what i mean. non-cheque thingummys. i like maximum anonymity because THERE ARE A LOT OF FREAKS on the web (and in the human race). just look at this board for evidence. has anyone worked out that missyC is slightly inebriated again? and i can still spell better than SOME people...


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

yes y'see Trude, when i click on yr profile it gives me the option to send you a private message (which i can't do: when i click on it, it tells me that since i'm preventing people sending me private messages, i can't send them any). so you have the option during registration: either you can send (and receive) email (?), or neither. now i don't know if this is reversible if you want to alter yr choice: Jeffy? you don't mind me calling you Jeffy, do you, Jeffy? Jeffy?by the way guys i'm not, as previously noted, a snot: if you want to email me, tell me, and i'll email you. unless you're certain PEOPLE, in which case, i won't...


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Jeff,Just wanted to say "thank you" for all your hard work on keeping this BB operating. I really appreciate it.My donation was mailed the other day.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bump


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Jeff,Just wanted to say "thank you" for all your hard work on keeping this BB operating. I really appreciate it.







My donation was mailed the other day.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

bump - for those like me who've been off the board for a couple of weeks!


----------

